

My Role as CTO of Flatiron School and Flatiron Labs - reconbot
http://sarajchipps.com/post/79970954368/my-role-as-cto-of-flatiron-school-and-flatiron-labs

======
reconbot
Taking over where the school leaves off. I like this idea.

